# PLEX sur apple tv 2



## curciake (19 Février 2014)

bonjour
je n 'arrive pas a installer plex sur mon apple tv 2 ..je passe pourtant par le terminal et j 'ai utiliser tous les tutos dispos sur le net...mais impossible a mettre
Quelqu'un pour m'aider ??
Merci d'avance


----------

